# Well that blows.



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 12, 2022)

Cutting another blank out of the avocado and found 2" under outer ring 2 nails. Broke off 2 teeth from a good chain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 12, 2022)

For sale, spalted avocado turning blank. Couple holes in it. $34.98 plus shipping.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 12, 2022)

That sucks man!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jasonparadis (Dec 12, 2022)

Doh!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Maverick (Dec 12, 2022)

Ouch!! Hate when that happens.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 12, 2022)

New chain on the saw, New nail free (hopefully) blank and the blue picked out (@Kenbo lighter blue) Now I gotta finish before that silly apprentice gets here so he has to figure out his on his own. (Insert evil maniacal laugh here)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 12, 2022)

Don Ratcliff said:


> For sale, spalted avocado turning blank. Couple holes in it. $34.98 plus shipping.
> 
> View attachment 234798


Can I pickup tomorrow or day after?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 13, 2022)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Can I pickup tomorrow or day after?


Yep


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 13, 2022)

Even more fun finding a glass insulator in a log with the sawmill. Sounded like a grenade.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 13, 2022)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Yep


Nice grab Rodney! I was going to get it when I go to Corsicana.


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 13, 2022)

Yes, that does blow but one consolation is that you were able to salvage the nails whole. Excellent job!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 13, 2022)

Let me introduce you to the present -- metal detector!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1 | Creative 1


----------



## David Hill (Monday at 12:30 AM)

Sorry for your loss .
Have had occasion to experience that on several occasions—- musket ball, bullets, arrowheads (metal and flint), bolts & nails, barbwire, even concrete that somebody poured in a knothole.


----------

